# Just water and the correct light



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing fancy, just a quick rinse with water but still looks great in the sunlight


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Lovely colour in the sun


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice isn't it  
Will look so much better after a re spray


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

When i was looking for a 33 to buy i always wanted and liked midnight purple


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The thing I've noticed with mnp is it looks great in certain types of light and not so great in others


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looks great mate, a beast under the hood!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Its spitting fuel right now under the hood. Need to replace the fuel line and while I'm doing it may as well replace the rest


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGz9_6dNJuE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

JTJUDGE said:


> Its spitting fuel right now under the hood. Need to replace the fuel line and while I'm doing it may as well replace the rest


Not good mate! some fresh braided hoses will sort that out, unless you want to go that extra mile and get some AN fittings at the same time


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm just going to replace them with braided lines. Now if I can just get them in gold as thats the theme I'm going for soon


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> *The thing I've noticed with mnp is it looks great in certain types of light and not so great in others*


LP2 Midnight Purple is a subtle colour like the E355 Imperial Green that was used on the legendary Lotus Carlton/Lotus Omega, That's why I like it!


----------

